

How to properly mirror a git repository - bradly
http://blog.plataformatec.com.br/2013/05/how-to-properly-mirror-a-git-repository/

======
DigitalSea
This is super helpful. My usage of Git is shamefully via a GUI because I am a
Windows user so I don't really know about flags like --mirror, undoubtedly
extremely helpful and going into my bookmarks.

